
France has passed a bill to legalize Edward Snowden-style whistleblowing - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2015/04/17/france-just-passed-a-bill-to-legalize-edward-snowden-style-whistleblowing/
======
rakoo
How misleading. It saddens me that the WP can fall so low.

Here is the most important point:

> Whistleblowers who avoid the new authority (CNCTR) and send their
> information directly to the media would still commit an illegal act.

Whistleblowers will be able to report misconducts to this authority _only_.
Speaking to the press will _still_ be illegal.

> If American whistleblower Edward Snowden were French, he would have had a
> good chance of remaining a free man.

Not a chance. Edward Snowden also expressed concerns, which did not translate
into anything. The only moment things started to move was when Edward Snowden
started speaking with the press.

